

How the Xbox 360 Reset Pin Unsigned Code Execution Hack Works - peterwwillis
http://www.free60.org/Reset_Glitch_Hack

======
reemrevnivek
Pretty fantastic writeup.

It covers the vulnerabilities and also includes a nice walkthrough that shows
you how to do it yourself.

I was left wondering how they figured all this stuff out: What didn't work?
How many xboxes did they brick accidentally in the process? What tools did
they have available?

